# T-Mobile G-Slate QCN File - help!



## mangelok (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there,
I'm wondering if anybody with a T-Mobile variant of the G-Slate/LG Optimus Pad can do me a small favor as I've severely messed up my radio and this would help me fix it.
I'm looking to get the QCN file from the tablet. QCN files are generated by Qualcomm's program, QPST, and contain all sorts of info about the radio in the tablet.. Unfortunately, I've screwed mine up without taking a backup and now I can't connect to any cell networks.

Backing up the QCN file will only take ten minutes and can be done as follows:

First, put your tablet in CP USB mode.
This can be done by downloading LauncherPro, opening it, long-pressing on a homescreen, selecting Shortcuts -> Activities and then scrolling down and expanding Hidden Menu and selecting the second Hidden Menu (the one that says com.lge.hiddenmenu.HiddenMenuList below it), click on Port Setting and then click CP USB.

Now you can access the radio information of your tablet from your computer.

You need to install QPST now.
The program can be downloaded from here: http://www.x-drivers...qpst/12051.html

Once installed, go to Start Menu -> QPST -> Software Download and click on Backup, record the file path that is written to the write of "QCN File: " and click Start.

Then, if you wouldn't mind, upload that file here so that I can finally have 3G again and I would be so grateful.

Again, thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------



## secret (Nov 12, 2012)

hello.
I wanted to help the member of this forum.
Have you performed all the steps, I just need to connect the lg V900 with QPST.
Someone has an idea of what will be the thing of it does not connect, as it is in modem mode and port LGE Mobile USB Serial Port2.
Yet he does not connect.

Anyway I do not think I can help because I have LG V900 and not T-Mobile G-Slate.


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

If you haven't gotten the file by now let me know, I will give it to you.... CR


----------



## mangelok (Jan 27, 2013)

I still have not received the file unfortunately







. Can you PM it to me or attach it here?


----------



## secret (Nov 12, 2012)

I have LG V900.
With my device I could help you?


----------



## mangelok (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, it *should* work because it's the right frequencies. I'll try it if you send it.


----------



## secret (Nov 12, 2012)

I've tried, but I can not connect QPST to V900.
Any idea?


----------



## mangelok (Jan 27, 2013)

what happens when you try to connect it? how does it not work?

did you follow all the steps in my post?


----------



## secret (Nov 12, 2012)

yes, I followed all the steps with success, but it's time to connect with QPST and nothing.
QPST does not connect the V900 in any way.
QPST not detect USB CP
Do not know if I would need different driver currently have LG driver installed.


----------

